# erreur 4362 entourage



## macboy (31 Août 2002)

voila mon dossier entourage commançait à prendre de la place (&gt;50mo)
donc je décide d'effacer des messages tt fonc bien
sauf à un moment où il quitte tt seul ( en gros il plante )
ok je ne m'affole pas je le relance et je me dis qu'il n'a pas du tt effacer or ts les messages ne st plus ds le dossier "élémént à supp" dc je dis souhaite 

mais voilà mon dossier fait tjrs le même poids avant et après cette manip
dc les mails n'ont pas du être effacés ( y en avait + 200)
et maintenant il ne veut plus effacer les autres mails à cause de cette erreur 4362 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif 
que faire????


----------



## gribouille67 (31 Août 2002)

Il faut que tu reconstruises la base de Entourage. Pour cela il faut lancer Entourage avec la touche option enfoncée.
Il recréra la base et peut être te corrigera t'il d'ailleur ton erreur en même temps.
Ne pas oublier de supprimer les fichiers qu'il va créer dans le dossier utilisateur et qui comporte le nom "old" ou "ancien".
cf image ci-dessous
Le dossier est dans disque système/Documents/Données utilisateurs Microsoft/Utilisateurs Office 2001/Identité principale


----------



## macboy (31 Août 2002)

merci j'essaye ça tt de suite


----------



## FredParis (31 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macboy:</font><hr />* merci j'essaye ça tt de suite
*<hr /></blockquote>

et fais-le régulièrement, sans attendre d'avoir 50 Mo de mails  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif Entourage te remerciera...


----------



## macboy (31 Août 2002)

oui merci du conseil /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 
en + je viens juste d'acheter avm
et parle juste de mon cas qu'elle coincidence
meci du conseil
(en plus maintenant ça s'ouvre tt simplement et vite super...)


----------



## gilcha (23 Mai 2008)

bsr

je ressors ce post qui m'a sauvé 4 ans d'archives mail  

merci, ça marche avec entourage office 2004 sous osx 10.4 !

gil


----------



## kro-magnon (27 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

 je rencontre le même problème, et je souhaite juste savoir sil il faut que je crée un fichier de sauvegarder de mes mails et de mon carnet d'adresse entourage avant de faire la manip ?

 J'ai un mail avec des pièces jointes qui n'est pas passé et en voulant ouvrir une de ces pièces jointes, il a disparu (devenu gris) et à chaque fois que j'essai de le supprimer ou de l'ouvrir j'ai le message d'erreur !

 Pour info je bosse sur snow leopard avec un entourage 2004 !

 merci pour vos conseils !


----------



## Aliboron (27 Septembre 2010)

kro-magnon a dit:


> je souhaite juste savoir sil il faut que je crée un fichier de sauvegarder de mes mails et de mon carnet d'adresse entourage avant de faire la manip ?


De toute façon  tu fais des sauvegardes régulières de ton dossier "Identité principale", bien sûr. Donc  pas besoin, d'autant moins que la reconstruction de la base de données commence par une duplication de l'identité. Tu retrouveras en fin d'opération une identité "Identité principale [sauvegardée le xx-xx-xxxx]" qui te permettra en cas de besoin de revenir en arrière. Assure-toi juste qu'il y ait assez de place sur ton disque dur pour que cette duplication automatique puisse se faire.




kro-magnon a dit:


> J'ai un mail avec des pièces jointes qui n'est pas passé et en voulant ouvrir une de ces pièces jointes, il a disparu (devenu gris) et à chaque fois que j'essai de le supprimer ou de l'ouvrir j'ai le message d'erreur !


Oui, c'est un signe classique de corruption de la base de données.



-----------------------------------------------------
Note du modérateur (Aliboron aussi) :
Dans ce fil, il est question de paramétrage de logiciel de messagerie. On profite de la remontée pour le déménager vers "Internet et réseau". Et hop !!!


----------



## kro-magnon (27 Septembre 2010)

Aliboron a dit:


> De toute façon  tu fais des sauvegardes régulières de ton dossier "Identité principale", bien sûr. Donc  pas besoin, d'autant moins que la reconstruction de la base de données commence par une duplication de l'identité. Tu retrouveras en fin d'opération une identité "Identité principale [sauvegardée le xx-xx-xxxx]" qui te permettra en cas de besoin de revenir en arrière. Assure-toi juste qu'il y ait assez de place sur ton disque dur pour que cette duplication automatique puisse se faire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Oui t'inquiètes pas je sauvegarde en permanence avec Time machine, je voulais juste savoir si il fallait faire une sauvegarde spécifique !

 Bon ben y a plus qu'à alors !!!

 Pour le disque dur, j'ai un 27" 2 To je pense que ça va aller !!!


----------



## Aliboron (27 Septembre 2010)

kro-magnon a dit:


> je sauvegarde en permanence avec Time machine...


Time Machine est un très bon outil pour les étourdis (dont je suis) pour beaucoup de choses. Mais il a ses limites : les fichiers de type base de données, les gros fichiers audio ou vidéo susceptibles d'être modifiés régulièrement : à chaque changement il sont vus comme nouveaux et donc font l'objet d'une novuelle copie de sauvegarde. De plus, la modification, même insignifiante, pendant la sauvegarde rend celle-ci inutilisable. Or il n'est pas vraiment impossible que le courrier soit relevé pendant que la sauvegarde se fait. 

Autrement dit, on risque de remplir rapidement le volume dédié à Time Machine avec des fichiers volumineux mais inutilisables. Il est donc largement préférable d'exclure son dossier "Identité principale" de la sauvegarde Time Machine et d'en organiser l'archivage différemment. En ce qui me concerne, par exemple, j'ai un petit AppleScript qui me fait une copie de ce dossier vers mon NAS avant l'extinction de la machine.


----------



## kro-magnon (28 Septembre 2010)

Aliboron a dit:


> Time Machine est un très bon outil pour les étourdis (dont je suis) pour beaucoup de choses. Mais il a ses limites : les fichiers de type base de données, les gros fichiers audio ou vidéo susceptibles d'être modifiés régulièrement : à chaque changement il sont vus comme nouveaux et donc font l'objet d'une novuelle copie de sauvegarde. De plus, la modification, même insignifiante, pendant la sauvegarde rend celle-ci inutilisable. Or il n'est pas vraiment impossible que le courrier soit relevé pendant que la sauvegarde se fait.
> 
> Autrement dit, on risque de remplir rapidement le volume dédié à Time Machine avec des fichiers volumineux mais inutilisables. Il est donc largement préférable d'exclure son dossier "Identité principale" de la sauvegarde Time Machine et d'en organiser l'archivage différemment. En ce qui me concerne, par exemple, j'ai un petit AppleScript qui me fait une copie de ce dossier vers mon NAS avant l'extinction de la machine.



 La tu m'interesses, mais j'ai aussi un autre problème, mon Nas, un Iomega store center 1 to, n'a pas aimé le passage à snow leopard apparemment, et il monte bien, mais des que j'essaie d'y accéder, il me plante FINDER........
 C'est quoi ton applescript  ?

 En attendant je vais déjà reconstruire la base d'entourage, ça sera déjà ça de fait parce que ça va de pire en pire !!


----------



## Aliboron (28 Septembre 2010)

kro-magnon a dit:


> C'est quoi ton applescript  ?


En fait, li a un peu évolué puisque je fais un clone complet avec SuperDuper! à la fermeture (et l'extinction, donc SuperDuper! se charge).
 Donc c'est tout bêtement :

```
tell application "Finder"
	display alert "Avant de quitter..." message ¬
		"Vérifiez que le disque dur est bien allumé et que les applications ont été fermées.
    
Si vous ne faites rien la sauvegarde démarrera automatiquement dans trente secondes." as ¬
		warning buttons {"Annuler", "Sauvegarder"} cancel button ¬
		"Annuler" giving up after 30
end tell

tell application "SuperDuper!"
	run user interaction no
end tell
```
Une fois enregistré comme progiciel, ça marche tout seul...

Evidemment, ce n'est qu'une possibilité. On peut adapter à ses besoins, voire recourir quelque chose de plus basique :


```
tell application "Finder"
	duplicate folder "Disque Dur:Users:Ton Nom:Documents:Données utilisateurs Microsoft:Identités Office 2008:Identité principale" ¬
		to folder "Ton Chemin:Ton Dossier" replacing yes
end tell
tell application "Finder" to shut down
```
C'est un peu (beaucoup ?) de tête, mais ça devait être quelque chose du genre. Je pense qu'Automator peut aussi faire l'affaire assez facilement (après tout, c'était peut-être avec Automator, d'ailleurs...)


----------

